# DOS file Sharing from one PC to another DOS PC



## MyBootDisks. (Jan 26, 2003)

I would like to setup a DOS system with a HD as a shared drive. I have a peer-to-peer network and want to transfer from the command line files from the "server" to the "client".

What is the easiest way to do this?

Later, I would like to add the client software that connects to the server onto a bootdisk, so I can easily copy over the files automatically.

Any Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

What peer-to-peer network are you currently using ?

In the dos days, most of networking was done in a client/server model with novell clients and a dedicated novell server. Not sure if a dos novell client can connect to a windows home network. You'd have to check.

I've used novell light in the early nineties, which was a peer to peer version of novell. I believe the product was long since discontinued. It was also included in DR DOS 6

You might have a look at Lantastic from Artisoft, another big name at the time. Their version 8 still seems to support DOS (see http://www.spartacom.com/products/lantastic.htm)

A final option might be Windows for workgroups 3.11 . I believe there was a product called connection for Workgroup for DOS only pc's


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Interlnk and Intersvr???


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Maybe some laplink style software?


----------



## MyBootDisks. (Jan 26, 2003)

I want to use NIC cards not a laplink cable. But I would like to have it done in command line instead of a menu driven application.

I will always be copying over the same directory so I simply want to do this.

I reinstall Windows on a few of my computers (yes, I have a volume license) and would like to have it automated.

This is what I have so far, I have a bootdisk that will copy the contents from the CD to the HD and then install the OS.

What I would like to do now is....have two computers where one has the CD Install directory already copied to the HD and have the other computer connect to it and copy the files over from it.

I want this to me totally automated, if no one knows how to automatic it thats ok....I will look into that side of things. I really only need to get a command line application that will see the "server" computer and connect to it.

When I am all done this, I would like to put it up on the internet for anyone to download for free.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If you have Ghost, you could use that to set up a bootable recovery diskette. You can then crib the files from there. The only thing you will have problems with is the different network cards and drivers.


----------



## MyBootDisks. (Jan 26, 2003)

I didn't want to use an imaging software, because when I put this software online for people to download for free they will not have Ghost and will not have the image.

I want to keep away from the commerical softwares....want to make it a NO COST ware


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You miss-understood.
I meant get Ghost to generate the commands necessary to do the links and then crib them to create your own.


----------



## MyBootDisks. (Jan 26, 2003)

ok...hey you are right I don't understand.

Ghost uses a DHCP Server in the Windows environment. But yes the client is a DOS client which downloads the image from the server.

But don't think this will work.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

When you create a Ghost recovery boot disk for a network recovery it creates a DOS environment with all the necessary dos network drivers and links. The last bit is the Ghost executable which you don't need, but could be replaced by a XCOPY command to copy the CD contents from the network followed by the setup script.


----------



## MyBootDisks. (Jan 26, 2003)

umm....ok....any idea where I can download this from?


----------

